#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Rijden in een Manitou / Hoogwerker

## Wolff1984

Je hoort van iedereen verschillende verhalen, maar hoe zit het nou met het rijden met een Manitou / Hoogwerker?


Mag je er in rijden zonder bewijs?
Mag je er in rijden als je een logboek bijhoudt?
Mag je er in rijden als je instructie hebt gehad van je werkgever(ook als je werkgever geen manitou / Hoogwerker o.i.d. in bezit heeft)
Mag je er alleen in rijden met bijbehorende certificaten?

Ik ben alleen in bezit van VCA.

P.S.
Hoge pief van Hystler zegt dat ik erin mag rijden mits ik instructie hebt gehad van werkgever en mn handtekening onder een brief zet waarin staat dat ik het heb gelezen.

mvg,
Wolff

----------


## Gast1401081

ik zou dat VCA-papiertje maar eens opnieuw doen..

Alle gevaarlijke activiteiten mogen alleen als we de risico's tot aanvaardbaar terug gebracht hebben. DWZ dat de manitou deugdelijk moet zijn, en jij deugdelijk moet zijn.

Oftewel  : recente inspectie op de manitou ( middels logboek oid te controleren door jou) en jij voldoende onderricht, te controleren door de arbeidsinspectie door middel van bv die brief. 
Er zijn bazen die een extern bureau inschakelen om bijv de ploeg een soort heftruck certificaat te laten halen, maar das maar één manier.
dus 

Mag je er in rijden zonder bewijs?  Rijbewijs is alleen voor otorvoertuigen die harder mogen en kunnen dan 16 op de Openbare Weg
Mag je er in rijden als je een logboek bijhoudt?  logboek is voor onderhoud en storingen
Mag je er in rijden als je instructie hebt gehad van je werkgever(ook  als je werkgever geen manitou / Hoogwerker o.i.d. in bezit heeft) Waarom moet hij er eentje kopen? leasen / huren / lenen mag ook
Mag je er alleen in rijden met bijbehorende certificaten? Das de hele nette manier, die de aansprakelijkheid het gemakkelijkst wegneemt.

----------


## rinus bakker

Duidelijk genoeg lijkt me; 
Kleine aanvulling nog:
In de _Arbowet_ (_die zich bezig houdt met de verhoudingen werkgever-werknemer rondom de arbeids-veiligheid-gezondheid-enz_) 
staat dat de *werkgever* ervoor moet zorgen [ dus hij moet tijd en geld vrijmaken ] 
dat de werknemer voldoende is opgeleid/geïnstrueerd om met de hem ten dienste staande arbeidsmiddelen 
de werkzaamheden veilig te kunnen verrichten. 
En dat moet aantoonbaar zijn. 
Met diploma, bewijs, attest, certificaat, brevet, bul, verklaring oid.  :Wink: 
(_of woorden van gelijke strekking_).
En ben je zelfstandige en verhuur je je om met bepaalde arbeidsmiddelen aan de gang te gaan.....
ja dan moet je daar zelf voor zorgen.  :EEK!: 
En dan zijn heftruck, hoogwerker en ver-rijker is iets anders takels en trekken of groundsupports. 
Of lastrafo's of boorkolommen of cirkelzagen.  enz.
Veevoermengers zijn geen farmaceuten (en omgekeerd) ook al wegen ze allebei "in te nemen stofjes".  :Smile: 

Het gaat erom die iemand jou een papier moet leveren dat je VOP bent.
Een waarde papier, dat door de overheid verder niet wordt gespececificeerd, maar waar de branche de invulling aan moet geven.  :Confused:

----------


## Gast1401081

nogmaals,  wordt in iedere VCA-cursus uitgebreid behandeld.



> Hoge pief van Hystler zegt dat ...



Hyster of Hustler?

----------


## michi1989

als we het nu toch hier over hebben.
hoe zit het dan eigenlijk met hoogwerkers??
het certificaat veilig werken op hoogte bestaat wel maar heeft het ook egt enige nut om het te halen? ik rij nu zo af en toe zelf op schaarliften enzo maar heb geen veilig werken op hoogte certificaat wel mijn VCA.

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij zijn dit zaken die vooral voor je verzekeraar van belang zijn.
Die mogen immers de schade betalen als het mis zou gaan.

----------


## jans

Voor het bedienen van een hoogwerker geldt dat de bestuurder hiervoor geïnstrueerd moet zijn. Het lezen van de handleiding voldoet hierin, en stempel van je werkgever in je PSL en je bent in veel gevallen gedekt.

Voor het bedienen van een vorkheftruck schijnen de regels aangescherpt te zijn maar daar weet ik het fijne niet van.
Heb in het verleden op een heftruck mogen rijden met een certificaat die ik gehaald heb bij een fabriek. Dit was geen landelijk erkent certificaat maar de veiligheidsdeskundige gaf aan dat ik aantoonbaar geïnstrueerd was en dit was voldoende.

Wat de verzekering betreft, als je aan kunt tonen dat je geïnstrueerd in het bedienen van een hoogwerker en je maakt schade in een gehuurde hoogwerker dan is de verhuurder aansprakelijk.

 :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:  zal jullie reactie zijn en zo was dit ook de mijne toen een collega vertelde over een voorval op een project van hem. Wegens geheimhoudingsplicht kan ik er niet te veel over uitwijden maar een andere collega heeft schade veroorzaakt aan de installatie van de klant schadebedrag ca. €40.000 en de verhuurder van de hoogwerker is hiervoor aansprakelijk gesteld. 
Snapt U het snap ik het maar waar gebeurd.

----------


## Gast1401081

> nogmaals,  wordt in iedere VCA-cursus uitgebreid behandeld.



nogmaals,  wordt in iedere VCA-cursus uitgebreid behandeld.

Eerst "NEE" roepen, en dan "Tenzij je aan kunt tonen dat je het wel kunt" ...
Geldt btw ook voor heftruuks.. En hoogwerkers . En driewielers. En lastrafoos.. En Boormachines.. En chemische rotzooi. En condooms.

nogmaals,  wordt in iedere VCA-cursus uitgebreid behandeld.

Enne, de verzekering is slechts één van de mensen die achteraf langskomt. Wel eens vabn Arbeidsinspectie gehoord? Deze mensen kunnen je ter plekke het leven erg moeilijk maken als ze willen. 

nogmaals,  wordt in iedere VCA-cursus uitgebreid behandeld.

Een verzekering is trouwens nooit aansprakelijk, maar betaalt de aansprakelijkheden waarvoor jij je verzekerd hebt.

----------


## renevanh

Aanvullende vraag:

Zover ik heb gehoord en kan nagaan zijn er 2 verschillende certificaten: heftruck en reachtruck.
Onder welke valt een Manitou zoals wij die kennen van festivals (MI series)?
Ik zou zeggen heftruck, maarja... waar ligt die grens en wat is het verschil dat men er 2 certificaten van gemaakt heeft?

{EDIT}
Om nog even door te gaan... zijn er mensen geinteresseerd om met een groep een certificaat te halen? Scheelt nogal in de kosten per persoon.
{/EDIT}

----------


## Funmaker

ben wel geïnteresseerd...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een verzekering is trouwens nooit aansprakelijk, maar betaalt de aansprakelijkheden waarvoor jij je verzekerd hebt.



Dat mag je hopen. :Big Grin: 
Dat is ook precies de reden dat ik het aankaartte, denk dat, wanneer je regelmatig een Manitou bestuurd, het geen kwaad kan om eens bij je verzekeraar te informeren of dit onder de dekking valt en of er niet ergens aanvullende eisen voor zijn.
De arbeidsinspectie zal inderdaad ook komen kijken en kan het je knap lastig maken maar, wanneer je goed verzekerd bent, ben je daar tegen ingedekt.

----------


## qvt

En hoe zit het met de gators die je met tientallen tegelijk over festivals ziet rijden? Voor zover ik weet is hier traktor rijbewijs/certificaat voor nodig, maar is dit ook het geval op een festival? (niet openbaar terrein)

----------


## Charles

Als je vca hebt kan je dan niet meer vallen......?;-)

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

@ GVT,

Voor zover ik weet heb je hier inderdaad een tractorrijbewijs voor nodig.
Echter zit dit tegenwoordig bij je auto-rijbewijs inbegrepen.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Je hebt tegenwoordig bijna overal een rijbewijs voor nodig.
Echter is het dit niet noodzakelijk als je je op "eigen" terein begeeft. Wel is het zo dat de meeste organisaties de wetten en regels volgen die ook op de openbarenweg gelden. Zo zou het kunnen zijn dat iemand met een geldig rijbewijs (auto en dergelijken) in een tractor/gator mag rijden, en iemand zonder rijbewijs ook (op eigen terein). echter geld dit dan weer niet op de openbaren weg. Met natuurlijk de uitzonderingen van hijs/hef-, vorkheftruk en tractor certificaten. Want laten we eerlijk zijn, alle regels lopen een beetje door elkaar. BV Zo is het wettelijk niet verplicht om een tractor cer. in bezit te zijn op de openbareweg. Maar dan wel weer als je er beroepsmatig er me bezig bent.

----------


## Gast1401081

> De arbeidsinspectie zal inderdaad ook komen kijken en kan het je knap lastig maken maar, wanneer je goed verzekerd bent, ben je daar tegen ingedekt.



nee hoor.. als je goed verzekerd bent dekken ze alleen de financiele schade. Als je er ondanks alle regels toch een puinhoop van hebt kun je gewoon de bak indraaien... Denk maar niet dat de verzekering voor jouw gaat zitten...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Als je vca hebt kan je dan niet meer vallen......?;-)



vallen doet geen pijn, het neerkomen wel... Vallen is dus mogelijk, het neerkomen wordt wat verzacht als je je aan de VCA-regels houdt.

----------


## Gast1401081

> @ GVT,
> 
> Voor zover ik weet heb je hier inderdaad een tractorrijbewijs voor nodig.
> Echter zit dit tegenwoordig bij je auto-rijbewijs inbegrepen.



kijk maar op de nieuwe rijbewijzen : het tractor rijbewijs staat erop.

----------


## eddy56

Ja, voor als je 16 bent. als je auto hebt, mag je ook tractor rijden.

----------


## MusicXtra

> nee hoor.. als je goed verzekerd bent dekken ze alleen de financiele schade. Als je er ondanks alle regels toch een puinhoop van hebt kun je gewoon de bak indraaien... Denk maar niet dat de verzekering voor jouw gaat zitten...



Da's dus ook precies waarom ik zeg dat je je verzekeraar eens moet raadplegen wanneer je regelmatig een manitoe bestuurd.
Dan wordt de definitie van 'puinhoop' duidelijk en weet je wat je mag zonder zwaar in de problemen te komen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ja, voor als je 16 bent. als je auto hebt, mag je ook tractor rijden.



Heb ik een rijbewijs nodig voor het rijden op een tractor (trekker)? | Rijksoverheid.nl

----------


## jakobjan

Hier staat nog een mooi stukje
http://www.abc-bv.com/veiligheidsbul...verreikers.pdf

----------


## eddy56

Er staat toch ook niets wat niet waar is. ok vanaf 18 hoef je geen rijbewijs te hebben, maar mag wel :Big Grin:

----------


## peentje

even enkele zaken op orde stellen,

Elk zelfrijdend motorvoertuig dient te door de EIGENAAR WA verzekerd te worden, dit is meestal de verhuurder. Ongeacht de bestuurder is de eigenaar altijd aansprakelijk voor de veroorzaakte schade. 
Wij kennen dit al met onze auto en vrachtauto, die is ook verplicht WA-verzekerd en is het niet van belang wie er achter het stuur zit.

Je mooie privé-bolide, manitou, gator, hoogwerker, heftruck of ander scheurijzer, ze zijn voor deze wet allemaal gelijk, ze kunnen zich zelfstandig verplaatsen. 

Zwijgplicht of niet, dit is de reden waarom de verhuurder aansprakelijk is. De huurder betaalt meestal een eigen risico. 

VCA heeft geen enkel verband met het besturen van voertuigen. Het heeft namelijk betrekking op het werken in een veilige omgeving. 

Is er trouwens altijd iemand aanwezig met het certificaat VOL-VCA?, BHV?, andersoortige veiligheidscoördinator met bevoegdheden en toegang tot de noodzakelijke ruimtes en voorzieningen? Of mag hij of zij alleen maar om hulp bellen en verder niet?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Zover ik heb gehoord en kan nagaan zijn er 2 verschillende certificaten: heftruck en reachtruck.
> Onder welke valt een Manitou zoals wij die kennen van festivals (MI series)?
> Ik zou zeggen heftruck, maarja... waar ligt die grens en wat is het verschil dat men er 2 certificaten van gemaakt heeft?



Ik ga er vanuit dat de Manitou onder de gewone heftruck valt, dit na een gesprek wat ik gevoerd heb met een eigenaar van een rijschool die aanvullende cursussen geeft voor het 'behouden' van het chauffeurs diploma.(ook erg onzinnig trouwens, maar das een ander verhaal..) ...Een reach truck werkt anders dan een gewone heftruck en heeft 1 functie meer dan een gewone heftruck. Ook de manier van rijden is anders.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Aanvullende vraag:
> 1) Zover ik heb gehoord en kan nagaan zijn er 2 verschillende certificaten: heftruck en reachtruck.
> 2) Onder welke valt een Manitou zoals wij die kennen van festivals (MI series)?
> 3) Ik zou zeggen heftruck, maarja... waar ligt die grens en wat is het verschil dat men er 2 certificaten van gemaakt.



1) Dat is natuurlijk niet zo gek...
2) Manitou is een *merk!*  net als Coca Cola of Spanset.... 
en die merken maken heel wat meer dan 1 soort product.
3) ik zou zeggen dat een _heftruck_ een vast kantelmoment heeft: de vork heeft een beperkte lengte....
maar met een _reachtruck_ kun je dat flink varieren... en dat kan dus ook veel gemakkelijker misgaan.
Aan jouw reactie te lezen zou ik zeggen dat je die beide certificaten hard nodig hebt om te sanppen waarmee je in de weer gaat...

----------


## Lala

> 2) Manitou is een *merk!*  net als Coca Cola of Spanset.... 
> en die merken maken heel wat meer dan 1 soort product.



Daarom word er door Rene ook een type (serie) aangegeven... En het is gewoon een feit dat je een Manitou het meeste tegenkomt...

----------


## Gast1401081

> even enkele zaken op orde stellen,
> 
> Elk zelfrijdend motorvoertuig dient te door de EIGENAAR WA verzekerd te worden, dit is meestal de verhuurder. Ongeacht de bestuurder is de eigenaar altijd aansprakelijk voor de veroorzaakte schade. 
> Wij kennen dit al met onze auto en vrachtauto, die is ook verplicht WA-verzekerd en is het niet van belang wie er achter het stuur zit.



 Dit geldt voor de openbare weg. 99% van die apparaten komt daar nooit....




> Je mooie privé-bolide, manitou, gator, hoogwerker, heftruck of ander scheurijzer, ze zijn voor deze wet allemaal gelijk, ze kunnen zich zelfstandig verplaatsen. 
> 
> Zwijgplicht of niet, dit is de reden waarom de verhuurder aansprakelijk is. De huurder betaalt meestal een eigen risico.



 huur is een bijzondere overeenkomst volgens BW. 



> VCA heeft geen enkel verband met het besturen van voertuigen. Het heeft namelijk betrekking op het werken in een veilige omgeving.



VCA is een algemene opleiding die je leert hoe je algemene onveiligheden kunt herkennen. De vak-specifieke onveiligheden zitten in een vervolgcursus, die je dan ook gevolgd moet hebben. Een VCA-man weet dit. 



> Is er trouwens altijd iemand aanwezig met het certificaat VOL-VCA?, BHV?, andersoortige veiligheidscoördinator met bevoegdheden en toegang tot de noodzakelijke ruimtes en voorzieningen? Of mag hij of zij alleen maar om hulp bellen en verder niet?



Die moet er wel zijn, het specifieke diplomaatje staat niet in de wet, maar dan geldt weer de regel van hierboven ergens : de werkgever dient ervoor te zorgen dmv tijd, geld en energie dat de werknemer voldoende geschoold is. Dit moet de werkgever aan kunnen tonen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> 2) Manitou is een *merk!*  net als Coca Cola of Spanset.... 
> en die merken maken heel wat meer dan 1 soort product.
> .



het merk wordt vaak aangenomen om het type toestel aan te duiden. 
Net zoals bij Genie, KooiAap en Luxaflex hoeft de Manitou niet gebouwd te zijn door Manitou...

----------


## jans

> VCA heeft geen enkel verband met het besturen van voertuigen. Het heeft namelijk betrekking op het werken in een veilige omgeving. 
> 
> Is er trouwens altijd iemand aanwezig met het certificaat VOL-VCA?, BHV?, andersoortige veiligheidscoördinator met bevoegdheden en toegang tot de noodzakelijke ruimtes en voorzieningen? Of mag hij of zij alleen maar om hulp bellen en verder niet?



Hier ben ik het niet helemaal niet mee eens. 
Een VCA gecertificeerd bedrijf geeft aantoonbaar aan hoe deze zijn werkzaamheden op een veilige wijze uitvoert.
Een werkgever kan in zijn procedures opnemen dat enkel werknemers met een bepaalde bevoegdheid een degelijk voertuig mogen besturen.
De ene werkgever zal hiervoor een instructie voldoende vinden, de ander schrijft een rijbewijs voor,
In deze zin heeft de VCA er wel degelijk iets mee te maken.

Als je bedoeld dat "VCA" niets voorschrijft klopt dit.

----------


## rinus bakker

Twee van de drie bedrijven die (voor honderduizenden Pleuro's) veroordeeld zijn voor het ongeluk in de Amercentrale hadden VCA en ISO 9000.
En nu wachten we nog op de statistieken van de AI (ofzo) dat het aantoonbaar is dat bij VCA 'gecertificeerde bedrijven' er minder ongelukken gebeuren.
Het is nog veel te vaak een "management+marketing" exersitie, die - als het slecht gaat - om commerciele redenen weer opzij wordt geschoven.
Papier om het papier, of ... 
papier omdat de (onkundige) inkoper van de opdrachtgever dan denkt dat hij het goed doet. 
VCA is een zichzelf voorbijschietend fenomeen, dat ooit heel zinvol was voor de petrochemie.
Maar nu meer per bedrijfstak zou moeten worden ingericht/ingevuld, waarbij de overtollige overbodige onzin er ook uit zou moeten. Het is nu veel te algemeen.
Heftrucks en takels - bij een schoonmaakbedrijf?
Potjes met chemicalienaanduidingen - voor een riggingfirma?

'Heftruckdiploma' voor een heftruckchauffeur.
'Chemicalien-diploma' voor schoonmaker en schilder. 
'Steunpunt-reken diploma' voor rigging crewchief
'Bridle-opmaak diploma' voor een grounder...
'Aanslagmethoden diploma' voor alle riggers en trussers ...
'reach truck' diploma voor reach trucks 
'hijsbewijs' voor kraanmachinisten 
'wind-up diploma' voor statieven gebruikers
'veterdiploma' voor kinderen
enz enz enz. 
maar een 'zwemdiploma' voor iemand in de Gobi of Sahara is (vrijwel) zinloos. 
Verhuur je je als meer dan zo maar een stage hand.
Toon maar aan.

----------


## renevanh

> Heftrucks en takels - bij een schoonmaakbedrijf?
> Potjes met chemicalienaanduidingen - voor een riggingfirma?



Steigers en werken op hoogte voor computermigratie...?
Ja, serieus, ik hem mijn VCA kunnen halen via Studentenwerk/Career Networks omdat enkele klanten wilde dat de migratie engineers VCA hebben... Om met computers te slepen!

----------


## Gast1401081

@ Rinus : ik zei al : VCA is algemeen, waardoor je om je heen leert kijken. Dat er vervolgens buitenlandse werknemers ingehuurd worden die een Taal spreken waarin VCA nog nooit geëxamineerd heeft is weer een heel ander verhaal. Verder is gebleken dat er in de Amer-centrale heel andere dingen aan de hand waren. 

@ renevanh : laat jij toch lekker een UPS op je teen vallen....

----------


## renevanh

> @ renevanh : laat jij toch lekker een UPS op je teen vallen....



Iets laten vallen is vaak een stukje onhandigheid, daar helpt VCA niet tegen hoor  :Wink: 
Heb overigens ook altijd m'n werkschoenen aan.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Heb overigens ook altijd m'n werkschoenen aan.



en dat is dus weer een VCA-voorschrift. Stalen neuzen die de kracht van een vallend object kunnen weerstaan. Wakker?

----------


## renevanh

> Wakker?



Ja en nee... want die had ik al aan voordat ik wist wat VCA betekende...  :Wink: 

Mijn punt is: VCA wordt te pas en vooral te onpas gebruikt om werksituatie veilig te doen lijken, terwijl dat niet aan het papiertje ligt, maar aan de mensen die daar bezig zijn. Ook met VCA op zak kun je fouten maken of domme dingen doen.

----------


## Gast1401081

en met een groot-rijbewijs kun je ook racen... 

Okee. zeg ik het nog één keer, en daarna ga ik wat leuks doen. 

De enige algemeen erkende cursus in het veilig werken volgens de ARBO-wet is de VCA-cursus. Daar leer je hoe de wetgever verwacht dat jij en je baas zich gedragen als er gewerkt moet worden. Ook komt in die cursus een behoorlijk stuk verantwoordelijkheidstraining naar voren, waarna je een gevaar kunt herkennen, of in ieder geval het lef krijgt om "nee, baas, toch maar niet zo..." te zeggen. 
De algemene items lijken me duidelijk. Wanneer gebruik je een trap? hoe gebruik je die trap? wanneer ga je de steiger op? 

Dat een metselaar geen specifieke las-problemen kan herkennen, en omgekeerd lijkt me duidelijk. Maar dat de metselaar metsel-problematiek herkent, de lasser las-problemen herkent, en de manitou-rijder manitou-rijden problematiek weet op te sporen moet na die VCA wel duidelijk zijn. 
En dat ze bij aanwezigheid van die problemen de verantwoordelijke op het werk moeten inseinen lijkt me ook duidelijk.

Anders gezegd : volgens de VCA: als je er geen verstand van hebt : ABMJVVP ! ( Afblijven Met Je Vieze Vuile Poten !)
En dat geldt ook voor manitou's , heftrucks, takels, krachtstroom, zaagmachines, bureaustoelen, etc etc. 

Mooie meiden vallen dus buiten deze regel, maar die hebben een ander wetboek ter beschikking, schijnt het.

----------


## seppe30

bij ons in belgie is het heel simpel

voor heftruck heb je een brevet nodig waar je minstens 60 op 100 moet halen

voor hoogtewerker en rolbrug net het zelfde

----------


## peentje

Even onderscheid maken tussen werkgevers / opdrachtgevers en uitvoerenden.
Je werkgever kan alle papieren wel hebben, de nodige handboeken en (iso)certificeringen. Dan is hij of zij in de minderheid.
De meeste (kleinere) werkgevers hebben dit niet.
Daarnaast moet je als werknemer / opdrachtnemer zelf ook certificaten hebben, wie hebben dit allemaal?

Veel mensen die ik op evenementen hekken zie bouwen, stagebarriers zie schroeven en stoeltjes zie zetten, hebben geen enkel certificaat, misschien wel niet eens een schooldiploma. Hoewel hier ook genoeg mensen lopen die wel volledig zijn gecertificeerd.
Die mensen rijden ook op de meest exotische apparatuur.

Afgelopen zomer op een stadsplein wezen lossen, daar hadden ze een manitou verreiker, van het maatje lompgroot. Op mijn vraag waarom daar geen gewone terreinheftruck reed, kreeg ik als antwoord dat ze deze veel gaver vonden.
Terwijl er gewoon fietsers, voetgangers, scootmobielen en nog veel meer gewoon tussen de voertuigen door kwamen. 

Het is nog even wachten tot alle evenemententerreinen aangemerkt gaan worden als bouwterrein, met bijkomende regels en uitzonderingen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> bij ons in belgie is het heel simpel
> 
> voor heftruck heb je een brevet nodig waar je minstens 60 op 100 moet halen
> 
> voor hoogtewerker en rolbrug net het zelfde



Ja dat klopt.
Dat is formeel zo in álle landen van de Europese Unie.

Maar hoe wordt er in de "landsdelen van Bart en Elio"  :Big Grin:  omgegaan 
met de naleving door de bedrijven en de handhaving door de vele  vele vele vele overoveroveroverhedenhedenhedenheden ?
Want dat handhaven/toezicht is per Lidstaat (landsgedeelte?) geregeld.
 :EEK!:

----------


## seppe30

bij ons is er niet veel controle over 
enkel als het mis loopt dan wel 
en het is ook het eerste waar de verzekering dan omvraagt

----------


## Wolff1984

Bedankt voor jullie reacties.

Mijn werkgever vond het niet nodig om een VCA curus te doen,maar heeft 1 iemand op cursus gezet en zijn / haar boekej gekopieerd en leren maar.
Aanmelden bij de vca eximanor en scheelt een hoop euro's.

In dat zwart-wit gekopieerde handboek staat in hoofdstuk 10.9 pagina 88 het volgende:

Vorkheftruckchauffeurs moeten over een getoetste deskundigheid beschikken om een heftruck te mogen besturen.

Het is een lastige discussie maar kortom:

Rij je in een Manitou en gebeurd er iets en heb je geen brevet dan ben je de klos.

Heb je wel een brevet dan scheelt dat een hoop ellende.

GOUDEN REGEL:
Rij alleen in een manitou als je dat mag en rij ALTIOJD voorzichtig!!!

----------


## moderator

@wolff: wie geeft dat brevet?

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Een Manitou (de meest voorkomende op de klus, dus niet de verreiker Manitou  :Wink: ) is simpelweg een RuwterreinHEFTRUCK. Dus is gewoon een heftruck dus heb je gewoon je heftruck certificaat nodig. 
Simpel toch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freek Fokker

En dan is er ook nog verschil tussen elektrisch en brandstof heftrucks in het certificaat.

----------


## moderator

En het maakt bij zo'n certificering of je met die heftruck door een magazijn gaat rijden/werken of outdoor?
vind ik dan weer vreemd...

----------


## Gast1401081

> ...
> Mijn werkgever vond het niet nodig om een VCA curus te doen,maar heeft 1 iemand op cursus gezet en zijn / haar boekej gekopieerd en leren maar.
> Aanmelden bij de vca eximanor en scheelt een hoop euro's.



dat wordt dus veel solliciteren.....dat soort werkgevers zou je eigenlijk ff onder een manitou moeten leggen..

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat zou wel eens een groot probleem kunnen worden voor het aantal van werkgevers waar 
"de dienst van de blauwe enveloppen" zich vervoegt om wat eurotjes binnen te halen....
voor scholen, wegen en dijken + de uitkeringen voor allen die op deze manier zonder werkgever raken....

----------


## peentje

als persoon ben ik VOL-VCA, als bedrijf geen VCA. Daarnaast is er nog de discussie over het woord voldoende. Wie bepaalt dat?

We hebben allemaal een rijbewijs, maar toch rijden we allemaal wel eens schade. Daarvoor is het voertuig verzekerd. Ongeacht of het een openbare weg is, voor een ieder toegankelijk gebied is openbaar en dus WA-plichtig.

Ik neem tegenwoordig bij skeelerkoersen mijn eigen schrikhekken met C01 borden mee, omdat ik dan wettelijk beschermd ben. De organisaties sluiten vaak ons werkterrein niet volgens de wettelijke normen af. Dan zelf maar doen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Als persoon ben ik VOL-VCA, als bedrijf geen VCA. Daarnaast is er nog de discussie over het woord voldoende. Wie bepaalt dat?
> 2) We hebben allemaal een rijbewijs, maar toch rijden we allemaal wel eens schade. Daarvoor is het voertuig verzekerd. 
> 3) Ongeacht of het een openbare weg is, voor een ieder toegankelijk gebied is openbaar en dus WA-plichtig.
> 4) Ik neem tegenwoordig bij skeelerkoersen mijn eigen schrikhekken met C01 borden mee, omdat ik dan wettelijk beschermd ben. 
> 5) De organisaties sluiten vaak ons werkterrein niet volgens de wettelijke normen af. 
> 6) Dan zelf maar doen.



1) Dat zou de sector zelf moeten doen. In overleg met overheid en verzekeraars. Wat dat betreft is het Duitse maatschappelijke model echt niet zo verkeerd. 
2) 100% veiligheid bestaat niet zolang er mensen zijn (en dieren en planten en onweer en aardbevingen en kometen enz....)  :EEK!: 
En die verkeers-verzekering is ook bij Wet vereist.
3) Die WA is ook wettelijk vastgelegd. Voor privé en voor zakelijk.
4) zie 3)
5) Dan zijn ze dus nalatig en strafbaar. Maar ja wie houdt daarop toezicht .... vóórdat 'het' ongeluk gebeurt?
6) En als de organisatie niet zorgt voor security, aggregaat, catering of weet ik niet wat? Doe je dat dan ook maar zelf?
Ga je ook hun busje maar rijden als de runner ziek blijkt en er verder niemand een BE-rijbewijs heeft?  :Confused: 

Dit is de manier om de organisatoren 'uit de wettelijke wind' te houden en dus 'onrechtmatige winst' te laten maken.  
Juist deze 'middle men' { _- met uitzicht op een forse marge -_ } hebben ook een bepaalde verantwoordelijkheid en aansprakelijkheid.

----------


## peentje

keer jij je auto als er geen eten geregeld is?
Als er voor de zoveelste keer alleen maar patat met kroketten gegeten moet worden?

Als ik mijn eigen veiligheid regel, dan doe ik dat niet om de organisatie te vrijwaren, maar om mijn werkzaamheden snel en doelmatig te kunnen uitvoeren. 

Mijn veiligheid laat ik niet aan een ander over, met alle tekortkomingen aan kennis en materiaal van hun kant.
Ik heb met tientallen vrijwilligersorganisaties te maken die allemaal hun stinkende best doen om er wat leuks van te maken, maar niet altijd de kennis en vaardigheden bezitten die ik wel heb. Waarom huren ze mij dan in?

De meeste misverstanden kom ik tegen omdat er vaak nog een (boekings)organisatie tussen zit die nog wel eens vergeet de voorwaarden door te sturen.
Juist die voorwaarden waarin stroom, eten, drinken, parkeerplaatsen enz. zo goed door jou en mij geregeld zijn.

Omdat ik als eerste arriveer, even wat doe en daarna uit beeld verdwijn in mijn truck of elders, wordt het regelmatig vergeten mij te vertellen waar de maaltijden en dergelijke te krijgen zijn. Ik heb al lang geleden geleerd daar gewoon naar te vragen en niet te wachten tot iemand het aanbiedt.

----------


## FLS

> En het maakt bij zo'n certificering of je met die heftruck door een magazijn gaat rijden/werken of outdoor?
> vind ik dan weer vreemd...



Nee is niet raar.. als je op een heftruck zit dien je gewoon goed uit te kijken en weten waar je mee bezig bent.. anders er gewoon niet op zitten.
Want ook in een magazijn kan je iemand kapot rijden.. 





> En dan is er ook nog verschil tussen elektrisch en brandstof heftrucks in het certificaat.



Nee maakt niet uit met de cursus worden beide transport middelen behandeld.

----------


## moderator

Dus het is niet raar dat je leert een apparaat te bedienen onder compleet andere omstandigheden dan waarin je datzelfde apparaat in de dagelijkse praktijk gaat gebruiken, nutteloze certificering is het dan in mijn ogen.
Zeker met de drogreden dat "je goed moet weten waar je mee bezig bent" 
...Is daar niet juist een opleiding heel handig voor?

----------


## peentje

> Dus het is niet raar dat je leert een apparaat te bedienen onder compleet andere omstandigheden dan waarin je datzelfde apparaat in de dagelijkse praktijk gaat gebruiken, nutteloze certificering is het dan in mijn ogen.



Het is maar net wat je dagelijkse werkzaamheden zijn, ik breng zeer regelmatig tijd door op manitou heftrucks en verreikers. Maar ook de gewone heftruck is mij niet vreemd. Het certificaat veilig werken met heftrucks behandelt doorgaans alle aspecten wat komt kijken bij het gebruiken en bedienen van een heftruck. Hoewel de meeste mensen deze voertuigen gebruiken in magazijnen en dergelijke, is het wezenlijk niet anders dan op een evenemententerrein.

Noem anders een paar verschillen, kan ik daar wat meer over vertellen.
Of ik daar verstand van heb? Ik heb vanuit een vorig leven meer dan 10.000 uur rijervaring op een groot assortiment heftrucks en verreikers.
Inclusief certificering, zowel in loondienst als als zelfstandig ondernemer.

----------


## showband

even als buitenstaander zou ik voor de vuist weg noemen:

dat buiten de ondergrond niet onder alle wielen dezelfde dichtheid heeft.
En dat de modder die buiten onder een wiel kan zitten, onder belasting, onvoorspelbaarder is dan een verharde vloer.

Maar eigelijk hou ik me altijd ver van zware lasten in beweging. Ik ken mijn plaats als snarenplukker.  :Smile:

----------


## @lex

> Hier staat nog een mooi stukje
> http://www.abc-bv.com/veiligheidsbul...verreikers.pdf



Ehhh, weet niet hoe serieus ik deze abc club moet nemen:


Ongevallen met een heftruck en verreikers komen 
regelmatig voor en kunnen zeer ernstig zijn. Elk jaar 
worden er ongeveer 200 ongevallen gemeld bij de 
Arbeidsinspectie. In de laatste zeven jaar hebben er 
36 ongevallen plaats gevonden met een dodelijke 
afloop. De ongevallen worden vaak veroorzaakt door  
het rijgedrag van de chauffeurs en het ontbreken van 
veiligheidsgordels.  

Bij het gebruik van vorkheftrucks en verreikers hebben 
we te maken met verschillende risicos. Uit onderzoek 
blijkt, dat veel ongevallen het gevolg zijn van: 
♦ Ondeskundig gebruik 
♦ Kantelen van de vorkheftruck of verreiker 
♦ Vallen van de lading 
♦ Beknelling 
♦ Botsen tegen obstakels 
♦ Het plaatsen van de lepels 
♦ Het op- en afspringen tijdens het rijden. 

Met andere woorden:

Uit onderzoek 
blijkt, dat veel ongevallen het gevolg zijn van ♦ 'Het plaatsen van de lepels'

Heuh? Is dat gevaarlijk dan? Of bedoelen ze tijdens het rijden?

@lex

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Ze bedoelen de plaatsing van de lepels ter opzichte van het te heffen object. Als deze niet juist geplaatst zijn, kan het object verkeerd geheft worden en daardoor kunnen ongevallen ontstaan.

----------


## peentje

> dat buiten de ondergrond niet onder alle wielen dezelfde dichtheid heeft.
> En dat de modder die buiten onder een wiel kan zitten, onder belasting, onvoorspelbaarder is dan een verharde vloer.



de variatie van dichtheid op zachte gronden is te verwaarlozen. Zichtbare verschillen in ondergrond, zoals plassen, diepe sporen, en dergelijke, vragen standaard om alerte benadering en vrijwel altijd om vermijding. Afhankelijk van de lading, volledig ( met beide zijden) erdoor of er volledig er om heen.

Op harde ondervloeren moet je juist weer rekening houden met drempels, afvoerputten, stoepranden, verkanting, rondslingerende stenen of andere onverwachte kleine obstakels waarover je heen kunt stuiteren.

Altijd alert zijn op afwijkingen, op alle ondergronden.

De hoogte van de lading is ook van wezenlijk belang, altijd zo laag mogelijk.

----------


## Wolff1984

Onlangs moest ik in een Manitou verreiker rijden omdatr er geen andere optie was. Of we moesten alles met de hand doen en dan waren we klaar als het feest ook afgelopen was. 
Maar gelijk werkgever gebeld en zei:
Volgens de Arbo moet ik kunnen aantonen dat ik ervaring heb (hoe?)
of
Ik moet kunnen aantonen dat ik een cursus heb gehad.
nu gaan ze eindelijk actie ondernemen, we krijgen een cursus.

Ben benieuwd....

----------

